# What\'s with all the backslashes?!



## asterizk (Jan 5, 2001)

Sorry if this has been covered already, but.... 

What\'s with all my apostrophes turning into backslash-apostrophes?!   Is it a setting I\'ve turned on by accident?

For an extreme example, check out this post: 
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=1658

Krishen

[edited to give subject line]


----------



## anothermacguy (Jan 5, 2001)

Its not you, its the script (the bbs).  Everywhere there is an apostraphe, it is putting in a slash, so it is not executed.  I\\\'m new to php, but its got something to do with commenting out the apostraphe.

I think.


----------



## asterizk (Jan 6, 2001)

> I\'m new to php, but its got something to do with commenting out the apostraphe.



That\'s what I guessed, just wondering if anyone knows how to \"fix\" it (it just started happening about a week ago).

Krishen


----------



## Tigger (Jan 6, 2001)

It should work by replacing each >*&quot;*< by the HTML escape *&amp;quot;*
A script should be able to do that.

What really is nice, though, is, everytime you preview your post, there are more of these backslashes...
And it is going up exponentially...


----------



## ScottW (Jan 7, 2001)

Test ''' " ;;;; "" """ "


----------

